# i know this is a long shot but....



## kim walsh (4 February 2012)

i worked with this horse December 2010 - august 2011

he is a coloured gelding. he is standing approx 16hh
his name on his passport is with the gypsy cob association passport. his passport name is Bilbo. his stable name is indie he is 6 years old
he was quite a timid horse. i did lightly back him around xmas 2010 where he was in the process of being backed.
he has been sold from selston in nottinghamshire

if anybody has seen this horse or is the owner of him.

i would just like to know how he is, what he is doing etc.

i became very attached to this horse and would love to know how he is.

there is a picture in my albums on my h and h profile






[/IMG]


----------



## danielledanielle (4 February 2012)

A picture may be helpful


----------



## kim walsh (4 February 2012)

here is a link with a clear photo of him.

i would  just like to know that he is and how he is doing.

i really do miss him


----------



## kim walsh (4 February 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...08431025.23131.100000629197320&type=3&theater


----------



## BlizzardBudd (5 February 2012)

the link doesnt work


----------



## kim walsh (6 February 2012)

i am new to this post image thing. lets see if this works as i am not b ery good 






[/img]


----------



## kim walsh (6 February 2012)

how do i upload an image on to a post because i am really struggling 
there is a picture of the coloured in my profile album


----------



## kim walsh (6 February 2012)

right i think i have figured this image thing out

here it goes


----------



## appylass (6 February 2012)

Hope this works







I right clicked on your pic and selected 'save image URL'. Then selected Post Reply  (rather than quick reply) clicked on the 'Insert Image' icon then pasted the URL in the little box.

 I'm certain someone will come and tell you how to do it a much easier way though !!

Good luck with tracing him!


----------



## kim walsh (8 February 2012)

thank you. do yo0u know where else i could  place his picture x


----------

